# Lasik



## DCguy (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone gotten their eyes laser corrected in AD? I am looking for someone I can trust!


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Wife had it done earlier this week at Atlanta Clinic. Run by an American who flies in once a month to do the procedure. He's pro and she's seeing fine. Convalescence has been about as fast as expected in the US. 

Expect to spend about AED 16,000 on the procedure, though. 

Good luck.


----------

